# Treiber Terratec Aureon 5.1 USB



## Romsl (16. November 2004)

Hi,

ich habe ein externes 5.1 Soundsystem von Terratec (Aureon 5.1 USB).

Weiß jemand ob ein Treiber für dieses Gerät schon existiert? Oder zumindest wo ich eine Datenbank für Linux Treiber finden kann.

Vielen Dank

Romsl


----------



## Kleini (16. November 2004)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.linux-usb.org

MfG Kleini


----------



## Romsl (16. November 2004)

Hab dort nichts gefunden was ich brauchen könnte. Hoffe nicht, dass es da keinen Treiber für gibt. Weiß nicht wie man den selber bauen kann.

MfG

Romsl


----------



## Kleini (17. November 2004)

Mmmmh. Seltsam. Wenn ich auf dieser Seite auf die "Working Devices List" klicke was soviel bedeutet, wie funktionierende Geräte) und im sich dann öffnenden Fenster bei der Suche ("quick search") Terratec eintippe, finde ich dein Gerät. Der Rest sollte selbsterklärend sein. Wenn du den ganzen Links auf der Seite folgst, findest du sicher auch einen Tipp, wie man das Gerät startet.


----------



## Romsl (17. November 2004)

Es wird zwar angezeigt, dass diese Hardware unterstützt wird. Aber da ich ein relativer Neuling in Sachen UNIX/Linux bin weiß ich da nicht genau wie ich da vorgehen muss.

Benutze SuSE Linux.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mehr oder am Besten mehr detaillierter helfen.

MfG

Romsl


----------



## Romsl (22. November 2004)

Hab den neuen Kernel drauf, den neuen Kernel source Code, den neuen Alsa Treiber, aber noch nichts funktioniert.

Was muss ich genau in die modprobe.conf eintragen. Und was wo sonst noch?

Bitte um Hilfe

Danke


----------



## Romsl (22. November 2004)

Komischerweise spielt er wav oder midi (weiß es nicht genau, war ne power point präsentation) ab, aber viel zu schnell. Mp3 oder ähnliches nicht... warum?


----------

